

Ask HN: Domain (reseller) registration API? - staunch

I have a number of my own domains and I want to register some domains on behalf of other people. I&#x27;d like to control them using an API.<p>Seems like I want a place that charges me under $9&#x2F;yr&#x2F;domain with private registration. At least &lt;= $10.<p>Is there a Stripe of domain registration yet? (Simple, cheap, no tricks?)
======
byoung2
I used [http://www.resellerclub.com](http://www.resellerclub.com). $9.99 for
.com, $3-$5 for .biz, .org, .net. Their API is pretty straightforward t to
use, and supports availability checking, registration, and DNS settings. I
used it for an experiment in automating domain registrations, article writing,
and site creation based on Google keyword prices.

------
mschuster91
Yes. Check out EPAG.net, they offer a dead cheap, fully automated service.
Can't complain in over four years of being with them.

~~~
staunch
Thank you.

